# Just bought PPI Sedona APA500IX!!



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello, 
I just bought a Sedona APA500ix from ebay and it looks pretty good. Man that amp is big. I had my audio shop test it, to make sure it works. I want to bridge it and hook up two 12" subs but don't know which ones? I was thinking of going old school subs, any ideas of which ones? I saw some subs on ebay but I don't know how safe that is.

Plus I have a Punch 200ixdsm pushing a set of Alpine Type-R's 6.5". I wanna upgrade the speakers later on for better ones.
The head unit is a Alpine CDEBT138HD, I like it but I want to get a older SQ deck soon. I also have another punch 200x2 trans-ana in my room. I love these old school amps!

This is all in a 1997 Nissan Altima GXE, I sound deadend the front doors and the truck is all most done. I went through 1 box of roadkill on front doors and 1 box of Raammat/ensolite on the trunk and a little on the front doors. I need to do more of the trunk, rear doors and roof.

Sorry for the long post.
Jamie


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was thinking of getting some Dayton's or maybe some IDQ's. I saw some old school subs on ebay too. I wanna bridge the amp and would I need 2 8ohms or 4ohms to wire them to the amp?
Thanks
Jamie


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

That PPI was 2ohm stereo or 4ohm mono stable. So to run 2 subs they need to be 8ohm SVC.


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks sjr. I saw some Daytons on PartsExpress that were 8ohm SVC or any sub with 8ohm svc. I'll have to check ebay again. I can't wait till I get some subs, so I can hook up that big amp.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I would love to run that amp again. My friend had one that I used for a few months. Pushed two 12" LANZAR LP12 pros. Was insane. You can also use 4 ohm DVCs as well. 
Not sure of you're familiar with the amps out put, but it's 250 x 2 @ 4 ohms, 350 x 1 @ 2 ohms, or 700 x 1 @ 4 ohms. Great amp.


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought the amp was 250x2 @4ohms stero,350x2 @2ohms stero, and 700x1 @4ohms mono or am I wrong.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wolf83 said:


> I thought the amp was 250x2 @4ohms stero,350x2 @2ohms stero, and 700x1 @4ohms mono or am I wrong.


You are right.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You are correct, posting from my phone, typo. You know how it is, yes?


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, I think I am going to run 1 or 2 Daytons HO series subs. Either 2 12' or 1 15" in a sealed box and bridge the Sedona 500ix.


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was lookin at ebay and saw some old school kicker solobaric's 10". Now I'm thinking about getting these and trying them out.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's what's in my wife's car. PPI Sedona 200iQX running a Kicker SoloBaric 10" S10c.


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

I like how the amps are hooked up. How do you like the SoloBaric 10" S10c? I was thinking of getting 2 of the SoloBaric S10c but I don't know. I can pick them up local which is a plus and it will save on the shipping from Ebay.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The S10c, old or not, is a great sub all around. For my wife it's petfect. A second 10 or a single 12 is more my output level. All in all, a great all around sub.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

cajunner said:


> It's got a fantastic rep among old school fans, but getting your hands on a pair in near-mint condition can be a task.
> 
> Then you have to be mindful, as they aren't built to the industrial grade, coming from a time when amps were topping out a lot less than today's current monsters.


I was lucky enough to get two near mint Impulse 12s at my local pawn for $60. Great looking subs.


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Its cool seeing these old school kickers. Well, I lost the bid for the soloBaric's so now I'm thinking of just getting 2 Dayton HO 12" or 15" subs and hook them up to the Sedona APA 500ix. I wanna try to get another PPI Sedona APA 500ix so then I'll have two of them!


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I was lucky enough to get two near mint Impulse 12s at my local pawn for $60. Great looking subs.


I don't know how you people find these pawn shops that offer amazing deals on o/s equipment. I'm in Western Washington and the shops out here research ebay prices then double it. It's ridiculous. Saw an old Altec 4/75, looked like it was set on fire and had the flames beat out with a hammer. They still wanted $375 for it!

Anyways, nice find.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Agree with StockA4. I live in an area that was once a hotbed of car audio but, hardly any old school stuff ever pops up in local pawnshops. If/when it does, the prices are crazy! Heck, they price modern used stuff at MSRP around here. Same for guns, tools and other electronics. Honestly don't know how they stay in business.


----------

